# :: ECS Tuning :: Alzor 18" Style 050's - Muscular Five Spoke Wheel Sets - 57.1 CB



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

When "me too" isn't for you, a set of Alzor wheels will do. Transform your Audi into a one-off with the look of the all new Alzor 050.

Five muscular spokes radiate power from a dished center, creating wide display windows for your new painted calipers, Exact-Fit brake lines, and GEOMET rotors.

Their 18 inch diameter fills wheel wells, making a lowered chassis look even lower and longer, and the easy-clean Hyper-Silver finish complements any car color.

Like all Alzors, the 050 is TPMS compatible, and comes standard with TÜV Rheinlan, JWL and VIA approval for peace of mind.

When "Me Too" Won't Do


18x8, ET45 wheel size
5x112 bolt pattern 
57.1mm hubcentric rings included
This wheel has a more aggressive than stock offset.
5-spoke, split design
Hyper Silver painted finish
TPMS compatible
30lbs weight
Ball seat lug bolts required
Center caps included.

*Click HERE to order or for more information*



Fits Audi:
All Road 2.7T/4.2L (01-05)
B5 A4 (96-01)
B5 S4 (00-02)
B6 A4 (02-04)
B6 S4 (04-05)
B7 A4 (05-08)
B7 S4 (05-09)
C5 A6 (98-04)
C5 S6 (01-03)
C6 A6 (05-11)
C6 S6 (06-11)
D2 A8 (97-02)
D2 S8 (01-03)
D3 A8 (03-10)
D3 S8 (06-09)
TT MKII (08+)

_The entire line of alloy wheels from Alzor are inspected and go through rigorous quality control and durability testing. Wheels come with a TÜV Rheinlan approval, and the wheels themselves are stamped with the familiar JWL and VIA stamps. The JWL and VIA certifications are performed by the Japanese Government to ensure the safety of aftermarket alloy wheels through extensive testing. Alzor wheels meet or exceed these standards to ensure quality and safety on the road._

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

